Goldman faces probe after entrepreneur slams Apple Card algorithm in tweets - daegloe
======
jaclaz
The link is self-referencing, the article should be this one (Reurters):

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-goldman-sachs-
probe/goldm...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-goldman-sachs-
probe/goldman-faces-probe-after-entrepreneur-slams-apple-card-algorithm-in-
tweets-idUSKBN1XK00L)

But the original source should be this one (Bloomberg):

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-09/viral-
twe...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-09/viral-tweet-about-
apple-card-leads-to-probe-into-goldman-sachs)

